# pratt and lambert paint



## ranchopaint (Sep 2, 2007)

was contacted by a new company in town selling pratt and lambert, supposedly big on east coast...anyone know them???


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I have used them in the past, and liked them. Haven't used them since SW bought them out though. I'd give them a try again.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

P&L was one of the premium paints in the 70's-80's. Their Willamsburg line was the best interior oil paint I have ever applied. Good coverage, easy flow, beautiful leveling ...... like BUTTAH !!!

I do believe they were one of the pioneers in 100% acrylics. As PWG said, S-W bought them. I have not used them since that. 

If I were to go by reputation, P&L has a great past history. S-W, at the time of that buy out, was at the low point of their reputation. S-W has regained some stature, IMO.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

P&L CELL-U-TONE OIL PAINT------was sent from heaven.........we used it for years. There oil flat was unbeliveable.......but those days are gone.

We have used it since SW (**** works) bought them, not the same ........:sad:

Same can be said for HANCOCK Paint which was bought by ICI. They :sad:REFORMULATED there whole line...............


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, the days when paint was PAINT !!!!

I'd give my left testy for some Hancock 501 - the best flat oil ever. Rolled carefully on a ceiling and it was "depth-less" nothing your eye could focus on, FLAT - no trails, no ropes, no flashing. Put Sani-flat to shame (like, that's a challenge ???) AND it was great to hang paper on - with WHEAT paste. 

And their 400 (oil SG) with a little raw linseed and a good brush (Dexter Bros or Johnson) would give a sprayed-on look.

Now I remember why I got out of the painting business - all the good paints went away. :laughing:

"When I was your age, sonny .........."


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

They are top quality, one store around here that caries it.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We started carrying P&L a couple years ago. It's still a very good product IMO. Coverage is excellent. To my knowledge SW has had minimal influence on how the paint is actually formulated. They are mainly just the bank for P&L now. And difference in the quality of the paint I'd have to put down to continued refinement of VOC regulations. I don't care what paint company you go with, especially for oil products, chances are the paint today doesn't act much like it did 20 years ago.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll second that for oil trim paints - Impervo looks no different than latex to me these days. I can actually get better brushless trim with some of the newer waterbourne formulations. Some house I was in the other day - the oil trim work was flawless! It was done over 20 years ago. P&L accolade looks more like oil than oil paint these days.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

> To my knowledge SW has had minimal influence on how the paint is actually formulated.


I'd have to disagree...

Strongly


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I use P&L 's Red seal line interior all the time and love it. There eggshell (Aqua Matte) is a lower sheen eggshell then most out there and washes and touches up great (for eggshell). I wish I could find them more places here in Chicago that carry it but they are going the way of the dinosaur around here!


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I can't say for certain on SW's influence. It what I've been told from all quarters of the company, but I wouldn't put it past SW to feed crap to their own employees as well as the dealers.


----------



## paulbunyan (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it's very expensive but very high quality paint. Good stuff!


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I bought into the whole SW is ruining the pratt paint for a long time - then went back to using it - man, what great stuff! There exterior accolade is to die for - as well as their interior accolade. I actually started using their interior Redseal Aqua-Satin paint as well - and absolutely love it!

SW ain't messing with P&L anymore than that one time change to get prices down a little when they went to that plastic jug container. And I will tell you why - without P&L's formulations, SW paint would be crap. Case in point - the woodscapes product, their latex solid color stain - that is really repackaged P&L product - they couldn't get their own formulation to work well. 

That being said - if you want to go to 'ultra' quality - then follow P&L's head chemist who left the company years ago and went and started the C2 paint company - go that paint if you truly want the best. Personally it's almost too good of paint - and almost not worth it to me.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I use C2 when I can (job needs to be close to the one dealer by me) I currently get C2 for the same price for BM the C2 dealer is also a BM dealer but pushes the C2 for obvious reasons better paint.

I like P&L Redseal better then Accolade all tho my P&L dealer is dumping it for BM more people ask for that in my small town then P&L but they are going to keep some in the back for me, will see how that goes.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

PlainPainter said:


> I bought into the whole SW is ruining the pratt paint for a long time - then went back to using it - man, what great stuff! There exterior accolade is to die for - as well as their interior accolade. I actually started using their interior Redseal Aqua-Satin paint as well - and absolutely love it!
> 
> SW ain't messing with P&L anymore than that one time change to get prices down a little when they went to that plastic jug container. And I will tell you why - without P&L's formulations, SW paint would be crap. Case in point - the woodscapes product, their latex solid color stain - that is really repackaged P&L product - they couldn't get their own formulation to work well.
> 
> That being said - if you want to go to 'ultra' quality - then follow P&L's head chemist who left the company years ago and went and started the C2 paint company - go that paint if you truly want the best. Personally it's almost too good of paint - and almost not worth it to me.


When Woodscapes first came out it was very good. Last 2 yrs its like using water........Alot of painters are complaining about it but SW is not listening.

C2 is a very nice product goes on like butter............:thumbsup:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I also like RedSeal better than Accolade just for ease of use. Accolade is a good paint but it takes a lot of getting use to in order to use it effectively. RedSeal just has better workability. Interior Accolade isn't too bad though. It's the exterior stuff you have to be very careful working with. Keep a bottle of Floetrol on hand!


----------

